# Por más que jugaramos a la lotería...



## Enloquecida

Por más que jugaramos a la lotería nos tocaba nunca.

¿Como se podría traducir esta oración?


----------



## infinite sadness

Provo: "per quanto avessimo potuto giocare alla lotteria non ci è toccato mai di vincere"


----------



## 0scar

"Por más que jugaramos a la lotería *no* nos tocaba nunca"

¿Cuál es el problema?
"no nos tocaba" significa "no ganabamos"


----------



## Enloquecida

Ah Ok, entonces había comprendido bien, es que una chica me dijo que el significado de la expresión "No nos tocaba nunca" era " No nos importaba nunca" pero no tenía sentido..

Muchas Gracias..


----------



## Neuromante

¿De qué idioma a qué idioma?


----------



## Lexinauta

Si può dire:
'Por más que jugáramos a la lotería *no* nos tocaba nunca.' (Como ya te ha señalado Oscar)
O anche:
'Por más que jugáramos a la lotería *nunca* nos tocaba.'


----------



## gatogab

Si può dire _'per quanto giocassimo alla lotteria non ci è dato mai di vincere?_
gg


----------



## Neuromante

Insisto:
"Non ci tocca mai" sí que significa (Más o menos) "No nos importa nunca" Así que la amiga de Enloquecida tendría bastante razón.

¿La duda es con la frase de la lotería o con la expresión en sí? ¿Y de qué idioma a qué idioma?


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Insisto:
> "Non ci tocca mai" sí que significa (Más o menos) "No nos importa nunca" Así que la amiga de Enloquecida tendría bastante razón.
> 
> ¿La duda es con la frase de la lotería o con la expresión en sí? ¿Y de qué idioma a qué idioma?


Tienes razón que es un modo coloquial de decir 'no nos importa', pero no en este contexto.
Ejemplo: la tua indiferenza non mi tocca.
Tu indiferencia no me toca/no me importa/no me hace nada/etc.


----------



## Enloquecida

Neuromante said:


> ¿De qué idioma a qué idioma?


 
Del español al italiano 

Creo que en este caso la expresión "no nos tocaba nunca" tiene el significado de: "non ci è toccato mai di vincere" sí 

La duda era con la expresión...

¡Os agradezco mucho, chicos!


----------



## Alverto

Si può dire: "Per quanto avessimo giocato alla lotteria non avevamo mai vinto"?
oppure: "Per quanto giocassimo alla lotteria non vincevamo mai"?


----------



## Enloquecida

Sì, el sentido es el mismo


----------



## infinite sadness

gatogab said:


> Si può dire _'per quanto giocassimo alla lotteria non ci *era* dato mai di vincere?_
> gg


Seguramente, solo che la frase era al passato: "ci è dato" ha il senso di qualcosa che avviene nel tempo presente, mentre "ci era dato" va bene.


----------



## Alverto

Enloquecida said:


> Sì, el sentido es el mismo



De acuerdo sobre el sentido, pero buscaba también la correcta traducción de los tiempos verbales.

(Perdone, soy principiante: quiero comprensión y te ruego la corrección de mis faltas. Muchas gracias)


----------



## Enloquecida

Per quanto giocassimo alla lotteria non ci era mai dato di vincere.
Per quanto giocassimo alla lotteria non vincevamo mai.


----------



## Alverto

Enloquecida said:


> Per quanto giocassimo alla lotteria non ci era mai dato di vincere.
> Per quanto giocassimo alla lotteria non vincevamo mai.



¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Enloquecida

De nada


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Seguramente, solo che la frase era al passato: "ci è dato" ha il senso di qualcosa che avviene nel tempo presente, mentre "ci era dato" va bene.


 
Justa observación.
Al escribir pensaba al pasado, sin embargo me salió presente

gg


----------

